# Nala is at Dog Camp!



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

My husband is away and I had to travel for work so Nala is at a dog camp with a trainer. I was very nervous about it but the trainer came highly recommended (and uses positive techniques)and I really liked him when I met him. Even more importantly Nala liked him right away and she is usually shy.

I am picking her up on Friday. He is working on her socialization with other dogs. It would be a miracle if it helps! I was able to get her to "look at me" and ignore other dogs on the street or leash but if other dogs approached her she was very snarly.

Actually writing about it is making me think about it more. I hope she is happy and having fun. Luckily I have been totally engaged with work and haven't been worrying about it too much.

I will keep you posted on her progress. I can't wait to go and pick her up. She will be so cute and wiggly when we are reunited.

Annie


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I know the feeling Annie. When we go away we leave the dogs with a great women who lets 6 dogs overnight in her place and then takes in up to 5 more for day care. Every dog has their own room, no wire kennels or concrete dog runs. Lucy is usually very leary of other dogs and so is Rico, when they are on leash. But jeannie has been able to get them both to love playing with other dogs! Rico will take on anyone and Lucy sticks to the small dogs.

We think about them every night as we go to bed and wonder what they are doing. But they are always happy to see us and happy to go back to Jeannie. So I think it's a worse experience for us then them ;-)


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I totally know how you feel!
I was basically out of town for the last three weeks, except for two days in between trips, and I worried about and missed my babies A TON! Luckily, I have an amazing dog sitter who comes during the day to visit with the pups while Tim is at work. She is wonderful and I know the pups love her. She sent me photos and videos almost every day!

I hope this time helps Nala sort out her issues


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I know how you feel too. But this post made me Grin from Ear to Ear. Wouldn't t be wonderful if you found a great solution to travel with someone who can train her as well. 
I can't wait to hear how your wiggle butt greats you when you go to pick her up.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Annie, I'm sure Nala is fine and I'm curious to hear how she did training-wise. Let us know!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I’m sure Nala is fine but know the worry you are feeling. I was literally sick with worry when I left Smarty with my trainer to go on spring break with my granddaughter.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

She did great! She is not "cured" all the way but we did a training session with 2 big labs and a pointer dog and she was totally comfortable.

I will write more about the training piece later. I have to finish up some work before I leave for the weekend (with Nala this time!).

I think it's just great for her to get used to more people and dogs in a safe and positive environment.

She was so excited to see me!

Annie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh that's so good to hear, Annie!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

That is great news. Daisy shys away from large dogs she doesn't know who come at her too quickly. Beau barks at dogs he doesn't know - but they both love known dogs and have fun playing with them. I guess there is a natural self-preservation mode they go into...


----------

